# Probleme mit direct 3d



## Angst (6. April 2004)

hi erstmal
also, ich hab nen riesen problem!
seit dem ich nen paar fiese viren hatte und windows xp neu installiert habe funktioniert bei mir kein spiel mehr, das auf 3d basiert, d.h. ich kann nur noch age 1, diablo1, starcraft,.... spielen
nach ner zeit nervt das ganz schön!
also ich habe den pc schon aufgemacht und mit der karte an sich ist alles in ordnung, außerdem habe ich den nvidia treiber schon neu installiert, die treiber sind signiert, direct 8 habe ich also ich habe keine ahnung was ich noch tun soll!
wär schön wenn jemand etwas wüsste......
danke schon mal im vorraus
rob


----------



## eDreamer (6. April 2004)

Hast du formatiert oder Windows nur drüber installiert ?
Versuchst du eventuell Spiele zu spielen die nen Bisschen mehr als DirectX 8 brauchen, ist doch schon etwas arg alt die Version.


----------

